
Ross Ulbricht Sentenced to Life in Prison - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/29/the-silk-roads-ross-ulbricht-sentenced-to-life-in-prison/?ncid=rss
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9626985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9626985).

~~~
shit_parade2
And bury the thread people actually care about. Way To Go.

~~~
dang
I don't know what thread you're referring to, but
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9626985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9626985)
is at #10.

~~~
shit_parade2
sorry, I'm newish to HN but when you merged the threads it had been off the
front page

------
drcode
In case anyone wondering why there's so little discussion in this thread:
There's another thread that has many more points and has a shorter age than
most stories on the HN front page that (apparently) the moderators of HN have
chosen to penalize for unknown reasons:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9626985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9626985)

~~~
aburan28
Welcome to ycombinator where things get moved on a moderators whim. I am
working on a analysis of how often this occurs btw so we shall see soon how
prevalent this is

